# Should we purchase this Bessacarr E540 2010



## Silver Wanderer (Aug 2, 2015)

We are long time caravanners and are now ready to change to a motorhome and it will be a big step. The Bessacarr E540 layout ticks all the boxes and at a price we can afford. However, we have read several reports that there could be a problem with the Fiat Ducato 250 gearbox manufactured around this time. We do not want to let our beloved outfit go and lumber ourselves with a load of problems. It has had three owners which rings alarm bells.
Has anyone had problems with this model


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Presumably on an X250 Fiat Ducato, by 2010 the problems I think you refer to were fixed, the problem showed itself as a clutch judder especially when reversing. Fiat eventually introduced a re-call for modifications and I believe it is possible via a government website to see if the vehicle in question needed and received the re-call.
The Fiat Ducato (or the badged derivatives Peugeot, Citroen) are without doubt the best base for a motorhome.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*gear Box*

Hi you have not said what year the van was registered are you referring to the "Fiat Judder" that was around in 2008 ?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

SteveandSue said:


> Hi you have not said what year the van was registered are you referring to the "Fiat Judder" that was around in 2008 ?


Says it in the heading 2010.

.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry just noticed it is a 2010 model, we have a Fiat 2008 van as mentioned by EuroJohn the Vans sold in 2010 should have the new Gearbox.
Having said that we had no problems with our van although we did have the "Fix" from Fiat.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As others have said a 2010 van should be outside of the period of the "reverse judder" problems. Obviously any vehicle (not just a motorhome) can have gearbox issues but, as far as I know, there is no known common issue with later gearboxes.

Regards the number of owners you'll find that many motorhomes change hands quite quickly and often at very low mileages. This can be for a number of reasons. 

Dealer may have pre-registered the van to achieve a sales target.

Owner may have purchased and quickly changed the van due to the wrong layout.

Owner may have purchased and then found they didn't like the motorhome lifestyle.......... or any other number of reasons.

If you are purchasing from a dealer then presumably you will have some sort of warranty which should put your mind at rest. If you are purchasing privately then ensure that the van is fully checked both mechanically for the base vehicle and also the habitation side of things should be checked for correctly operating appliances but also for damp. As with caravans damp can be very expensive to cure so a thorough damp test is essential.

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps mentioning both the price you are paying and the dealer who you are considering buying from, you will be used to dealing with caravan dealers who are bit better than the average MH dealers, quite a few on here have had problem dealers, & might be able to offer some advice.

Personally I would never pay the dealers mark up, and prefer to use my own judgement and buy privately (just my opinion, once bitten twice shy) you can get the base vehicle checked and you can get a hab check arranged by one of the mobile MH lads.


----------



## phils7d (Aug 7, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Presumably on an X250 Fiat Ducato, by 2010 the problems I think you refer to were fixed, the problem showed itself as a clutch judder especially when reversing. Fiat eventually introduced a re-call for modifications and I believe it is possible via a government website to see if the vehicle in question needed and received the re-call.
> The Fiat Ducato (or the badged derivatives Peugeot, Citroen) are without doubt the best base for a motorhome.


when you say Fiat eventually introduced a re-call for modifications and I believe it is possible via a government website to see if the vehicle in question needed and received the re-call. Where should I look for this website . ps my motorhome is a Bessacar E540 with a bad judder when reversing up my drive , Many thanks in antisipation 
Phil G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*Vosa*

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp?tx=


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We bought our E540 4 weeks ago and have just returned from 3 weeks travelling in Europe. Great van no issues, ours is a 2009

Go for it

Life is too short


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Take it for a test drive, if you don't detect any issues then there aren't any. Had 2 X250s and now an X290 never had any problems.
Gerry


----------

